# Sensor ultrasonico de distancia



## santiagoalman (Oct 20, 2011)

les paso a contar mi problema.
saque de una revista de las de antes que venian con las plaquetas un cto. de un sensor de ultrasonido, como era para la facultad me pedian que el diseño del impreso sea mio.
la verdad es que no sabia que a altas frecuencias tenia que "redondear" las pistas para evitar resistencias a si que lo hice como me enseñaron en la escuela. el emisor anda perfectamente, pero el receptor tiene problemas porque el led que sensa la recepcion de la señal titila o se queda prendido, cuando tendria que prender o apagarse dependiendo si tiene un objeto adelante o no.
lo que me parece a mi es que es algun problema de mi diseño, y este funcionando mal el filtro.
agradeceria que me respondieran lo mas rapido posible porque fue un imprevisto de ultimo momento y me estoy quedando sin tiempo 
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 20, 2011)

Hola, utiliza el buscador del foro, seguro encontraras mucha informacion sobre Ultrasonido.

Saludos.


----------



## santiagoalman (Oct 20, 2011)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Hola, utiliza el buscador del foro, seguro encontraras mucha informacion sobre Ultrasonido.
> 
> Saludos.



te agradesco por contestarme

la verdad es que ya lo habia hecho pero el tema es que no tengo mucho tiempo para hacer algo de 0, y agarrando el osciloscopio no tengo la menor idea que tendria que ver en cada etapa. la idea era ver si algun ojo nuevo se podia dar cuenta cual fue mi error. el electrico lo saque de una revista que venia con la plaqueta o sea que funcionaba perfectamente y el diseño es lo unico que se me ocurre que pueda estar mal, ya descarte cortos de la plaqueta.
el finde voy a probar si puedo medir con el osciloscopio la plaqueta original para ver que parte del circuito esta fallando


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 20, 2011)

Me parece extraño la posicion del diodo D1 en el receptor, en mi opinion deberia ir inverso a como esta en el diagrama, aunque puedo estar equivocado. Si quieres mira el de este enlace que te dejo al final, es el mismo principio de operacion pero con transistores al inicio, fijate que el diodo D1  esta como rectificador de la señal recepcionada.

http://www.sharatronica.com/ultrasonido.html


----------



## santiagoalman (Oct 21, 2011)

a mi tambien me parecio raro pero ya me habia olvidado. tambien me parecio raro que tenga 4 operacionales ya que los que habia visto tenian 3 uno de amplificador uno de rectificador y uno de comparador.
voy a verificarlo mañana, y despues comento


----------



## santiagoalman (Oct 22, 2011)

el esquema electrico esta bien, habia un error de diseño, las patas 5 y 6 del lm 324 estaban invertidas.
pero ahora tengo otra pequeña duda,
uno de los receptores tiene mas alcance que el otro pero el que tiene mas alcance , me devuelve un tren de pulsos, en cambio el que tiene poco alcance me devuelve un pulso bien marcado.
pero la distancia que capta son como mucho 7-8 cm cuando tendria que captar masomenos 1m
y el que me devuelve la señal de pulsos llega masomenos a los 30-40 cm pero nunca un pulso seguro.
como puedo hacer para que los tengan un poco mas de alcance y menos ruido??
al principio pense que habia colocado mal alguna R de los OP y que la ganancia no era la correcta pero los componentes estan todos exactamente igual


----------

